# cups failure with Epson printer

## HyperQuantum

I cannot get printing to work with our Epson Stylus SX400. I installed gutenprint, and CUPS selects it from the list automatically when I add the printer. When I press the button "Print Self-Test Page" (on the CUPS web interface), a print job gets added but the printer does nothing. Today I found out that it actually generates an error message:

```
/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster failed
```

The log shows this:

```
# tail -n30 /var/log/cups/error_log

I [04/Sep/2009:15:48:47 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [04/Sep/2009:15:48:47 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [04/Sep/2009:15:48:47 +0200] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 4...

I [04/Sep/2009:15:48:47 +0200] Listening to :::631 on fd 6...

I [04/Sep/2009:15:48:47 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 7...

I [04/Sep/2009:15:48:47 +0200] Resuming new connection processing...

I [04/Sep/2009:14:45:31 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=23261)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:45:49 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=23294)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:47:23 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=23552)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:47:33 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=23582)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:47:39 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=23612)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=23679)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] Adding start banner page "none".

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] Adding end banner page "none".

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] File of type application/postscript queued by "guest".

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] Queued on "EPSON_Stylus_SX400_USB_1" by "guest".

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 23681)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 23682)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.2 (PID 23683)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 23685)

W [04/Sep/2009:14:48:02 +0200] [Job 485] This document does not conform to the Adobe Document Structuring Conventions and may not print correctly!

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:04 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=23692)

E [04/Sep/2009:14:48:05 +0200] PID 23682 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 1!

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:05 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [04/Sep/2009:14:48:05 +0200] [Job 485] Job stopped due to filter errors.

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:15 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=23762)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:48:22 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=23771)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:49:09 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=23831)

I [04/Sep/2009:14:49:09 +0200] [Job 485] Canceled by "guest".

I [04/Sep/2009:14:49:12 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=23834)
```

CUPS version: 1.3.11

gutenprint version: 5.2.3

Searching for the error message didn't return any useful results, except maybe Gentoo bug #267294, but it doesn't have any replies yet.

Printing has always worked on that machine with an old HP printer, but with an older version of CUPS. I upgraded CUPS to the 'testing' version to see if a newer version solved the problem (same with gutenprint) but it didn't.

----------

## Jaglover

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster failed

Does this file exist? I had same problem witm my MagiColor and I found my rastertokm2430dl file was actually in /usr/lib/cups/filter. Moving it by hand fixed it. I think CUPS upgrade was to blame.

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster failed
> 
> Does this file exist?

 

Yes it does:

```
# ls -l /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1868 2009-05-09 11:05 /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster

# equery belongs /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster in *... ]

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster)
```

----------

## Jaglover

Please increase debug level (first entry in cupsd.conf), post the new log.

----------

## HyperQuantum

OK, this is what looks like the relevant part of the log (that file is huge!):

```
D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] -mark-

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] -dict-

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] -mark-

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 16 from 192.168.1.5:631 (IPv4)

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [CGI] lang="en_US.UTF8", locale="/en_US"...

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] **** DSC comment: /Page

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] << /DSC_struct -dsc_data_struct- /PageNum 1 >>

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] num_components = 3, depth = 24

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] cupsColorSpace = 1, cupsColorOrder = 0

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] cupsBitsPerPixel = 24, cupsBitsPerColor = 8

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] max_gray = 0, dither_grays = 0

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] max_color = 255, dither_colors = 256

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Error: /undefined in #CUPS-COMMAND

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Operand stack:

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486]

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Execution stack:

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1846   1   3   %oparray_pop   1845   1   3   %oparray_pop   1829   1   3   %oparray_pop   1723   1   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   %errorexec_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Dictionary stack:

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] --dict:1151/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:75/200(L)--

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Current allocation mode is local

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Last OS error: 2

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] GPL Ghostscript 8.64: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] PID 17587 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 14

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [CGI] lang="en_US.UTF8", locale="/en_US"...

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [CGI] lang="en_US.UTF8", locale="/en_US"...

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [CGI] lang="en_US.UTF8", locale="/en_US"...

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [CGI] lang="en_US.UTF8", locale="/en_US"...

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [CGI] lang="en_US.UTF8", locale="/en_US"...

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Gutenprint: About to start printing loop.

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Gutenprint: Printed total 0 bytes

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Gutenprint: Used 0.130 seconds user, 0.020 seconds system, 2.180 seconds elapsed

E [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] PID 17024 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 1!

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] PID 17026 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.2) exited with no errors.

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] PID 17029 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] File 0 is complete.

E [04/Sep/2009:19:39:46 +0200] [Job 486] Job stopped due to filter errors.
```

----------

## Jaglover

This is ghostscript error, it crashes when doing ps-to-raster conversion. Try re-installing ghostscript-gpl, make sure cups USE flag is set.

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> This is ghostscript error, it crashes when doing ps-to-raster conversion. Try re-installing ghostscript-gpl, make sure cups USE flag is set.

 

I re-emerged ghostscript-gpl (stable version 8.64-r3), and the cups flag was already enabled before. It produces the same error:

```
D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] -dict-

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] -mark-

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] -dict-

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] -mark-

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] **** DSC comment: /Page

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] << /DSC_struct -dsc_data_struct- /PageNum 1 >>

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] num_components = 3, depth = 24

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] cupsColorSpace = 1, cupsColorOrder = 0

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] cupsBitsPerPixel = 24, cupsBitsPerColor = 8

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] max_gray = 0, dither_grays = 0

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] max_color = 255, dither_colors = 256

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Error: /undefined in #CUPS-COMMAND

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Operand stack:

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487]

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Execution stack:

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1846   1   3   %oparray_pop   1845   1   3   %oparray_pop   1829   1   3   %oparray_pop   1723   1   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   %errorexec_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Dictionary stack:

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] --dict:1151/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:75/200(L)--

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Current allocation mode is local

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Last OS error: 2

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] GPL Ghostscript 8.64: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Gutenprint: About to start printing loop.

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Gutenprint: Printed total 0 bytes

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] [Job 487] Gutenprint: Used 0.120 seconds user, 0.010 seconds system, 0.601 seconds elapsed

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] PID 30548 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.2) exited with no errors.

E [05/Sep/2009:12:58:53 +0200] PID 30546 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 1!

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:54 +0200] PID 30549 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:54 +0200] [Job 487] File 0 is complete.

E [05/Sep/2009:12:58:54 +0200] [Job 487] Job stopped due to filter errors.

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:54 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:54 +0200] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [05/Sep/2009:12:58:55 +0200] [Job 487] Unloading...
```

----------

## Jaglover

A quick Google gave this http://www.phwinfo.com/forum/linux-debian-user/325570-usr-lib-cups-filter-pstoraster-failed.html

I'm not pretending to be a CUPS expert, in fact, CUPS (and sendmail) are always been a little mystery for me. It seems successful ps2raster conversion has something to do with gsfonts? Good luck. EOMW (end of my wisdom)

You may want to see http://forums.openprinting.org/list.php?26 too.

----------

## HyperQuantum

I upgraded ghostscript-gpl to 8.70-r1. Same result.

I found this bug for gutenprint on sourceforge, but it seems to be still unsolved and inactive  :Sad: 

----------

## Bigun

I appears I am having the same issue with a different file:

```

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstopxl failed

```

Have you found a solution, or still waiting like me?

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *Bigun wrote:*   

> Have you found a solution, or still waiting like me?

 

No, I don't have a solution yet.  I'm still waiting for some activity on that gutenprint bug.

----------

## Bigun

I reverted back to the PCL6 HP driver, I have no color, but at least it prints.  Hopefully this will be sorted out soon!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *Bigun wrote:*   

> I have no color, but at least it prints.

 

I can't print at all. Only my brother and my father can print, by directly plugging the printer into their Windows laptops.

(My intention is to have the printer connected to my Gentoo 'server' machine, and have our laptops printing over the network)

----------

## Bigun

My printer is working again.  Upgraded to the newest version of Cupsd fixed me.

----------

## HyperQuantum

The newest version of cups (1.4.1) doesn't detect the printer when it's connected:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:084a Seiko Epson Corp.

(...)
```

The CUPS web interface gives no results when clicking "Find New Printers".

And doing "Add Printer" doesn't give me any options for USB printers (only LPT1, SCSI and network printers).

(CUPS was emerged with USE flags: X acl dbus jpeg ldap pam perl png python samba ssl tiff zeroconf)

----------

## Bigun

What kernel version are you running?

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *Bigun wrote:*   

> What kernel version are you running?

 

```
# uname -sr

Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5
```

That's not too old, is it? Would it make a difference if I upgraded to the latest stable release?

----------

## Bigun

```

hs-work linux # uname -a

Linux hs-work 2.6.31-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Nov 9 10:02:34 EST 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

You may want to upgrade your kernel, see if that helps

----------

## col

for me cups would detect 2* printers even though only one was plugged in. I found that one of them did not work but the other did. (epson c45)

----------

## jbouzan

 *HyperQuantum wrote:*   

> The newest version of cups (1.4.1) doesn't detect the printer when it's connected:
> 
> ```
> # lsusb
> 
> ...

 

Well, the thread I just opened and marked solved was for just that problem. Have you disabled usblp in your kernel? It seems that CUPS 1.4 is incompatible with it. Working now after removing it from my kernel, or blacklist if you used a module.

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *jbouzan wrote:*   

> Have you disabled usblp in your kernel? It seems that CUPS 1.4 is incompatible with it. Working now after removing it from my kernel, or blacklist if you used a module.

 

I've disabled it, rebuilt the kernel and rebooted, but the problem remains  :Sad: 

----------

## gerard27

I have an Epson Stylus Photo RX560.

I compiled usblp into the kernel.

I've had plenty of problems making it work,until I found out (in winxp) that it will only work when plugged in

the first USB connection/channel.

I don't know if your printer acts the same.

Lsusb will always detect your printer as it did on my box,but it refused to print.

Since the USB outlets are not marked I had to try all six of them and finally found the right one.

Maybe your printer has the same feature?

Gerard.

----------

## Dominique_71

Did you try to print from the gimp using gutenprint?

I get the same "pstoraster failed" error. But it work from the gimp using gutenprint. I also saw that this is a new stable release of gutenprint.

----------

## a_me

 *HyperQuantum wrote:*   

> The newest version of cups (1.4.1) doesn't detect the printer when it's connected:
> 
> ```
> # lsusb
> 
> ...

 

I have the exact same problem using cups-1.4.2-r1. I have an Epson Stylus Office BX300F, which was working just fine before...

It seems, that this problem happened after upgrading from cups 3.10 to 3.11. My stable (broken) setup is:

net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1

net-print/gutenprint-5.2.5-r1

----------

## gerard27

My Epson Stylus Photo RX560 works fine with the same cups + gutenprint.

Only kde kate & kwrite refuse to print,but that's a kde f*up.

Gerard.

----------

## a_me

We have this multifunctional (scan, print, fax) Epson Stylus Office BX300F connected to our server which does not run any Window Manager, so I can't tell about KDE...

The strange thing is, that printing a "test page" works just fine, requesting a "self-test page" returns "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster failed"

----------

